# Ashland County? Anyone!!!! Anyone! Faris?



## morelmadness (Apr 20, 2013)

[No message]


----------



## ashland_thunder (Apr 21, 2013)

I decided to start hunting this year, but I haven't found anything yet. Mostly just looking on public land. My wife works in a bank and heard that someone found dozens a couple days ago. Don't know where at in the county though.


----------



## morelmadness (Apr 20, 2013)

I hunt alot in the National Forest.. Hanen't heard anything yet.. Maybe in another week or so...


----------



## fowlwispereryates (Apr 16, 2013)

they are up. blacks and grey both. i hunt my uncles place right next to mohican. hill tops and facing the south to east. i have not found anything at bottom of hills yet.


----------



## gimmieliberty (Apr 9, 2013)

I do most of my hunting in SE Ohio but my family lives in Richland Co. They hunt around Ashland county a lot and so far my cousin has found blacks at the top of hills. My dad is getting skunked (richland/crawford/ashland)... poor old geezer lol

Hopefully I can get his old butt to come down and visit me :-?


----------



## gimmieliberty (Apr 9, 2013)

@MorelMadness if its not classified.. what national forest are you talking about close to Ashland county? I always thought public land was scarce in those "Mid-Ohio" counties.


----------



## morelmadness (Apr 20, 2013)

@fowlwispereryates, I 5 hours in the forest yesterday and didn't see a thing.. There was a few people there and found some...though to see... 

@GimmieLiberty, Down in the Mohican State Forest....Would love to check the Cuyahoga National Park. Need to find out if we can.....


----------

